# Need Help



## MOOSE1504

I JUST DID A WATER CHECK AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT

AMMONIA 8.0!!!!
PH 6.0
NITRITE .25
NATRATE 0

I HAVE BEEN FEEDING SHRIMP PELLETS AND I LITTLE MUCH BUT BUT THEY SEEM TO EAT MOST OF IT. I HAVE 5 RB IN A 55G WAITING ON THE 125 TO CYCLE NOW...... ABOUT TO START DONING A WATER CHANGE JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THOUGHT....


----------



## Ægir

What are you using for filtration? How big are your RBP?

If you have a 125 setup, and the water is treated for chlorine / similar PH and temp as your 55 gallon... there is really no reason you couldnt take all your filter media and fish from the 55 and plop it into the 125


----------



## MOOSE1504

Ægir said:


> What are you using for filtration? How big are your RBP?
> 
> If you have a 125 setup, and the water is treated for chlorine / similar PH and temp as your 55 gallon... there is really no reason you couldnt take all your filter media and fish from the 55 and plop it into the 125


PENGUIN 350 ON THE 55.... THE RB ARE ABOUT 5-6 INCH LONG


----------



## MOOSE1504

THE 125 PH IS A 7.6 SO I DONT WANT TO RISK IT....


----------



## Ægir

You need to add more filtration to the 55 gallon, atleast another HOB like you have. What are you going to be using on the 125?

What is the PH of your tap water? By the time you do a few large water changes on the 55, you might be swinging the PH more anyways...


----------



## MOOSE1504

THE 125 I HAD SET UP FOR SALT WATER SO IM GOING TO RUN WITH THE 30GAL SUMP UNDER IT. PLUS A HOB PENGUIN 300. BUT I JUST PUT THE 300 ON THE 55 AS WELL.

BY THE WAY I USE RODI WATER


----------



## Ægir

all good man, I would just do a few big water changes on the 55 (like 40%) and keep checking on it... as for the sump, try to create a wet dry tower with a drip tray of some sort that you can stack a bunch of media in.

Are you using any sort of RO additive before adding to the tank? Pure 0tds water can he harmful in large quantities.


----------



## MOOSE1504

straight from the filter to the tank i dont ad anything.... what should i add to it? the sump is set up like this. water comes in goes in a filter sock them to the first part of the sump then over flows to the second part but goes through three pad filters white pad ammonia pad carbon pad then goes to the main part where i have a pump set up to run water through another filter of pure carbon back to the sump then back to the tank.


----------



## Ægir

I have used Seachem Equilibrium and Replenish in the past... But there are several other options. If you are just topping off the tank it shouldnt be a problem, but in larger amounts it can actually suck minerals and salts from things, and even corrode metals. You can take out the DI resin, or just not replace it if you dont need it.

I understand its just a good habit you picked up from saltwater, and odds are its way better than your tap water depending on where you live.

Can you post a picture of the sump?


----------



## MOOSE1504

Ægir said:


> I have used Seachem Equilibrium and Replenish in the past... But there are several other options. If you are just topping off the tank it shouldnt be a problem, but in larger amounts it can actually suck minerals and salts from things, and even corrode metals. You can take out the DI resin, or just not replace it if you dont need it.
> 
> I understand its just a good habit you picked up from saltwater, and odds are its way better than your tap water depending on where you live.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the sump?


OK SO I DID ABOUT 50% WATER CHANGE AND USED SOME TAP WATER BUT WITH START RIGHT. iT HAS RAISE MY PH UP TO 6.6 BUT THE AMMONIA WAS STILL HIGHT NOT A 8.0 BUT STILL DARKER THEN 4.0.....


----------



## Ægir

Tomorrow, you could do another water change... or today if you really want. Keep an eye on the PH and params so you dont do too much at once.

Its going to take a few days for the new filter and media to catch up and convert the ammonia.


----------



## MOOSE1504

OK I ALSO WENT AND GOT AMMO LOCK AND ADDED THAT JUST TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE


----------



## MOOSE1504

Ok kind of freaking out, On my lunch break i went out and got 50 goldfish.....I know goldfish are bad but the Tilapia breeding is under way. well anyhow i put these goldfish in the tank just like i always do just dump them out in a net in the sink and drop them all in the tank and they are all gone in a few days. well i just came home and all of the goldfish are dead, everyone of them so first thing i do is check the water well PH6.0...ammonia1.0...nitrite0........nitrate0..... never had all the goldfish die like this and i didnt do anything different than before....... maybe shock from getting cold from the fish store to the house or shock for just dropping them in? any ideas ?????? now i am going to net them all out


----------



## Ægir

I have never experienced it personally, as I refuse to add anything without adequate quarantine and inspection time. I have lost a few fish in the past from feeders and diseases / parasites, and the risk just isnt worth it.

Goldfish are pretty tough, my guess would be a parameter swing or big difference from the store water. In the future (if you wish to keep playing the game), maybe try slowly adding a few cups of your tank water to the bag, and then net them over the sink etc.

Or right now go buy 1 more goldfish and test their water when you get home.


----------

